# Andromeda is getting close!



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Andromeda's really getting close-ish. She's got a nice udder and her hips and ligs are sinking in and her vulva is looking more open. She's been keeping to herself mostly. We have her in the kidding stall at night and watched closely during the day when she's in our run. Today she really objected to getting checked but her ligaments were either gone or super loose, I could wrap my fingers around her tail bone and they just about touched. Two pics from today one side and one rear view.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oops wrong side view...here's the right one


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Pretty girl! Goodluck! And because I'm bored, lol. I say she'll have twins, both doelings.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Pretty girl! Goodluck! And because I'm bored, lol. I say she'll have twins, both doelings.


Thank you. I'm hoping you're right but I'd be thrilled with buck/doe twins too.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

She’s beautiful. So exciting


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> She's beautiful. So exciting


Thank you. She will be have the first baby(s) born on our new farm...we are so excited!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Babies!!!!! Yippee! Ours have only been bred for a month or so, so I'll enjoy living vicariously through you for right now! C'MON, Andromeda!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful girl cant wait to see her babys!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Exciting! She is cute!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you All!


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

boy that weather sure looks nice. We keep having rain and rain. its a bit wet here.
It looks so dry in your photo


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Actually we have a mud pit going on and had an ice storm last Wednesday and Thursday. Luckily we live on top a hill and the goats run is the first thing that starts to dry out. Their lower pasture requires at minimum a snorkel but if you want to get anything done you need to grab your BC and tanks


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@GoofyGoat your title caught my eye because I have a Nebula about to give birth. Her triplet brother was named Milky Way.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Andromeda's really getting close-ish. She's got a nice udder and her hips and ligs are sinking in and her vulva is looking more open. She's been keeping to herself mostly. We have her in the kidding stall at night and watched closely during the day when she's in our run. Today she really objected to getting checked but her ligaments were either gone or super loose, I could wrap my fingers around her tail bone and they just about touched. Two pics from today one side and one rear view.


Go lil lady go!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, were still waiting. She's laying about quite a bit but eating decently. 

I'm a tad worried she's not drinking enough though..when I cleaned her stall the wood chips had a darker than normal yellow color to them they didn't smell off just a brighter color.

Suggestion please


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Adding a glug of ACV often helps.
Apple Cider Vinegar to people who may not know all the letter combinations around here.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Adding a glug of ACV often helps.
> Apple Cider Vinegar to people who may not know all the letter combinations around here.


Great suggestion..bit it didn't help.
I've tried ACV, molasses, honey and electrolytes. Always with a water (plain) next to it.
I'm stumped. I don't know if I'm missing her drink throughout the day and just catching little concentrated amounts or she's off her water and it's something to worry about.

The hard part is she doesn't like being handled much...we've only had her here since Halloween and her previous owner was basically hands off ..she now comes up for treats and scratches, we can lead her on a short lead but she fights like a wild woman if I go near her backside so I don't think I can catch her peeing to have a UA done.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

mariarose said:


> @GoofyGoat your title caught my eye because I have a Nebula about to give birth. Her triplet brother was named Milky Way.


Great names! Her daughter, we bought last year is named Nymphadora Tonks ...we have a Harry Potter themed herd. Andromeda LeStrange Tonks was tonks' mom so, since we had the daughter we just followed the lineage of their family tree.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Update..Her pooch is getting poochier and her udder is growing ....she's waundering off and getting really grumpy with our boer wether who thinks it's his duty to follow her around so she doesn't get lost. It's kinda funny but we had to separate them because she was beating the stuffing out of him. The weirdest thing is she wants to be scratched and petted...that's a new one, normally we'd have to bribe her.
New back end shot


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Andromeda and her daughter (14 months old) they look a lot a like. Tonks has a different sire than her new upcoming siblings but she gives me a glimpse into the future. Oh, I also added a picture of who my girls are bred to. His name is sparky and he's a registered ND.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Pretty coloring on that buck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks, I have 3 of his offspring already and he throws really nice kids. I'm really hoping I get to see this batch soon 

EDIT: I just took these pictures. Her hips and ligs are more sunken in and her belly looks a little lower to the ground. ***wishful thinking?*** maybe soon?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I love when normally shy goats allow me to give them loads of love during pregnancy - it's the best! My Alice right now is begging me to scratch her entire body every day when normally she will stay 6' away from me at all times.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Her ligs do look like they are sinking in. Maybe in the next couple of days she will pop them out for you! :clapping:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Her ligs do look like they are sinking in. Maybe in the next couple of days she will pop them out for you! :clapping:


Thank you for that! I'm constantly checking her and thought maybe I was being too optimistic. Since she's a black doe it's so hard to get decent pictures...I value your opinion thanks


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks, I have 3 of his offspring already and he throws really nice kids. I'm really hoping I get to see this batch soon
> 
> EDIT: I just took these pictures. Her hips and ligs are more sunken in and her belly looks a little lower to the ground. ***wishful thinking?*** maybe soon?


Oooo that tail..... is it constantly down now? .


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Oooo that tail..... is it constantly down now? .


No, not constantly but yes, it seems to be down a lot lately. It's really windy at our place so I didn't think much of it. Should I!
Thanks


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Holy smokes...it's the 8th, I just realized (ok just let sink in) that her earliest possible due date is tomorrow!
Of course, I have to take my sister to DFW airport this afternoon.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Update: Boy is she a grumpy goat! 
She's head butting anything within 50 feet especiallythe wethers. I can't touch anything past her withers without her going crazy. 
She's been stretching and getting up then laying down. She's not eating her alfalfa pellets much but ate all her morning grain. 
She has really sunken in and gotten very puffy...
Maybe this year?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Andromeda is nesting ...actually she looks like she's trying to dig to China. Who knows maybe tonight or early tomorrow....another sleepless night....


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oooh, exciting! She might be getting close! Try and nap now (like that ever works, lol) When they get this close its always exciting(dance)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Boy is she busting my chops! Nothing yet. Ugh!
She looks emciated if I look at her hips and tail area it's that sunken in. We've had to completely separate her from everyone because she's picking fights and I'm afraid she'll get rammed and injured.
I hope she decides to share that baby with us soon because it's susposed to storm tomorrow and running back and forth to the barn with my bunk leg is no fun!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, obviously she is going to go tomorrow! Storm = Perfect time to get to business!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tomorrow would be horrible...yep, she'd do that for making her take her horrible, poisonous nasty selenium paste today....rotten goat


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Tomorrow would be horrible...yep, she'd do that for making her take her horrible, poisonous nasty selenium paste today....rotten goat


She thought she was gonna die did she. Lol! Mine think the same thing when they get gunk like that too. Oh the traumas and dramas of it all.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

When I asked Drom if today was the day....this is the response I got...rotten goat!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> When I asked Drom if today was the day....this is the response I got...rotten goat!


If she could speak people your face would be a bright red!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> If she could speak people your face would be a bright red!


I'm sure she'd have a few choice words for me. LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We've had some cold and very windy weather move in so I modified her kidding pen so it would be warmer and more cozy for her and the kid(s) you'd think it would motivate her but noooooo! (I do have a bale of fresh straw on a shelf to throw down for when baby gets here but at $12. A bale shavings will have to do) Drom is making "stubborn as a goat" seem like a tremendously inadequate understatement.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Looks nice and cozy to me! Update us with pictures when the baby(s) come. I’m guessing one doe and one buck


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

No TV?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Not a lot going on yet, I did notice her udder is leaking colostrum, she's talking a bit more and is noticeably more restless and it seemed she was hunching up here and there ...but they weren't real contractions. (More like Braxton-hicks) we are checking on her a lot and are keeping her in the barn instead of the run. 
It's also pretty chilly, so she might just be cold. All we can do is keep watching.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Anything new today???


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for asking!
I kicked Drom out of her cozy warm pen today because she's been getting really restless and grumpy. It's 40 degrees with just a mild wind so, I thought it might lift her spirits. We wound up penning our 2 boers up because they wouldn't leave her alone and with all my herd having horns and the weight differences I didn't want her hurt.
We're keeping a close eye on her and she's dropped a lot more and her udder is almost tight (I think) so all I know is it will happen eventually ...but when is up to the goat stork.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck! She's a pretty girl! Are you keeping any of her kids?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks @minibarn 
Yes, we will be keeping all does this year and one buckling. We are just getting our herd going. Right now we only have 6 does and 4 wethers. We will at one point, sell the 2 boers for companion/pet animals, all the rest are Nigerian Dwarfs which is what we plan to stick with.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She has to have them eventually! As soon as they are here you will forget all about this waiting!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well????? Update, please!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's still preggo 
She has really been bewildering. Last night I could have sworn she was going into labor, laying about, moaning, getting up and down, wanting us to stay and love on her.....
So we (my daughter and I) went on baby watch...we got up and down every other hour to check on her and she still is looking at us like we're weird or something.
Here's a new backside shot, her ligs look like you don't need to touch to see they're gone and her belly is about dragging the ground.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

The suspense is killing us!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> The suspense is killing us!!!!


Andromeda had TRIPLETS.
2 Doelings and a buckling. All are doing very well. They nursed multiple times and momma is being very attentive to all three. Here's a teaser picture. I'll post better in birth announcements after a while.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They all look adorable! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are so adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on Drom and her trips!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you all! We are so excited. We've given them their Vitamin B, and selenium vitamin e paste and dipped their cords. They're nursing really well and finding momma on their own. It's going to be chilly tonight so we are going to check on them a lot but so far so good.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahhh so cute!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Awww too cute. Congratulations on the triplets. (highfive)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hooray! Congrats! But also ... Are your kidding stalls sheetrocked and painted?!?! It looks like the Ritz in there!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations. They look really spunky.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Hooray! Congrats! But also ... Are your kidding stalls sheetrocked and painted?!?! It looks like the Ritz in there!


@SalteyLove
Lol! Yes, it is sheet rocked and painted ...but it's an office we had in our shed that we turned temporarily into a kidding pen. About 2 weeks ago we had 60mph winds rip the roof off our barn and so this was our quick solution until I can repair the barn. It also has heat so I don't have to worry as much

Edit: I don't recommend sheet rock around goats they try to use it like a salt block. That's why the plywood is on the walls because she'd pull off the paint and then try to eat the sheet rock


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

HUZZAH!!!!!! They are absolutely adorable! Glad everything went well!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I love them! Congratulations!!


----------

